# Four simple putting tips



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

What are the essential qualities which separate good putters from the rest of us?

Number 1 is *1. Stop trying so hard*

Find the rest here





4 simple putting secrets, according to one of the best putters ever







golf.com


----------



## Jan (Apr 7, 2021)

One thing that helps for me is to always keep an eye on both the ball _and_ the hole, as in keeping them in the same picture and try to imagine the route of the ball while at it. Then again, you can learn how to drive and how use your woods and irons properly, but the thing about putting is that basically that comes down to feeling.


----------



## DaisyGolfsHub (Nov 7, 2019)

*Try to be calm and relaxed*
Sinking a putt is the last shot you will take to the hole. It might not that hard but the tension of the final shot may cause some extra pressure. You need to have some good practice of controlling that situation to be a champ. Because the playing is easy but winning is all about nerve.

*Take some time*
Don’t hurry this shot. It is your last shot and you need to finish it now. But if you can’t remove your anxiety it will eat you up. So take some more time and be relaxed. Don’t lock your body while taking the shot. Follow the perfect stance and swing; you might win it for sure.

*Maintain the focus*
Do not lose your focus. It is more important than any other tips. Keep your eye just over the ball. When you take a long shot you may focus on the target and distance. But putting is quite different. Here the distance is a thinner factor. Now you just need to putt from a couple of inches. Keep your eye on the ball.


----------

